# Lightning Question



## Jmax (May 31, 2021)

Im starting my first grow soon using a grow tent. I will be using a 48"x48"x80" tent, Is a 600w led light good enough for this space growing 3 plants?


----------



## Growdude (May 31, 2021)

600 actual watts? Have link to the light?


----------



## yooper420 (May 31, 2021)

Growdude said:


> 600 actual watts? Have link to the light?


If it's 600 actual watts, yes it will.


----------



## Jmax (May 31, 2021)

Growdude said:


> 600 actual watts? Have link to the light?


It’s the Vivosun 4x4 tent kit 600w led


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 31, 2021)

Jmax said:


> It’s the Vivosun 4x4 tent kit 600w led


READ the reviews on that LED not very strong at all





						Amazon.com: VIVOSUN 600W Led Grow Light Full Spectrum with Double Switch for Indoor Plants Growing Veg and Bloom : Patio, Lawn & Garden
					

Amazon.com: VIVOSUN 600W Led Grow Light Full Spectrum with Double Switch for Indoor Plants Growing Veg and Bloom : Patio, Lawn & Garden



					www.amazon.com


----------



## nobogart (May 31, 2021)

won't be happy with that light only 135w actual draw............ and some of that feeds the fans.......sad light indeed, could be just me may be ok for vegging but i would not attempt to flower under one of those. the manufacture claims 270 actual draw watts but when hooked to a watt meter it only pulls 135.


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2021)

Last I saw of vivosun tents, they were cheaper made than similarly priced Mars Hydro tents. (see reviews) Right now, MarsHydro has several kits on sale, the one with SP-3000 is a very good set up in 2 x 4. ( have owned both) Also, there are discount codes out there, like at cocoforcannabis.com and other you tube reviewers. I find best results with Mars Hydro is to order DIRECTLY from them. Just my 2 cents.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2021)

nobogart said:


> won't be happy with that light only 135w actual draw............ and some of that feeds the fans.......sad light indeed, could be just me may be ok for vegging but i would not attempt to flower under one of those. the manufacture claims 270 actual draw watts but when hooked to a watt meter it only pulls 135.


Pulling 135?  would probably need 5 or 6 of those for 4 x 4.  Use 2 Mars Hydro SP 3000, it will produce a par foot print that may be the best you will find.  Certainly at this price point.

Bubba


----------



## Jmax (May 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Pulling 135?  would probably need 5 or 6 of those for 4 x 4.  Use 2 Mars Hydro SP 3000, it will produce a par foot print that may be the best you will find.  Certainly at this price point.
> 
> Bubba


Damn I already pulled the trigger on the purchase. I’m only growing 3 plants at a time. I might add a 300w led for flowering, will that be enough?


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2021)

You know, if it cant be returned that isnt the end of the world. Sometimes having several smaller lights is handy. Easy to fill a 2 x 4 with, or use 1 or 2 for veg, or to sustain a mother.  Plus, when you are using several of the same thing in an array, you gain more than just "twice as much light" you are getting superior distribution. and penetration. If one of an array burns out or goes wonky, all isnt lost, the others soldier on until you can get replacement.

You might want to consider getting another tent in 2 x 4.  as you expand, you will have plenty of lights!  In a 2 x 4, you will have better results with your lights than putting the same in a 4 x 4. It keeps available light concentrated using the advantage of reflected light. 

So many ways to go with 4 x 4...you could use the HLG 600R spec, its one big light, so it would only fit the 4 x 4 (or larger) tent.  Makes more sense to me to get their version that is 1/2 the 600R spec, 300 watt.  Why not 2 of these?  Plus they would also fill a 2 x 4 using 1 of them.
Problem? (their always is one)  These 300 watt panels are around 400 bucks, 2 would be 800.  Not the end of the world, but the 600R Spec is on sale for 699.  Usually 899. ya, I've been looking at this stuff. Always something.  In the end, you makes your choices and you pays your money.

If they are full range lights, veg and flower, just keep an eye on total watt pulled from the wall, not advertised.  You can get a little device or just read the  reviews on the light you are interested in. 4 x 4 needs 600-1000 watts or so.

I recently went through this for a project 4 x 4 tent.  I stared at the 600 R spec at HLG, but finally went with the idea of 2 of the Mars Hydro SP-3000.  Got one figuring if I wasnt impressed I could relegate it to 4 x 2 use.  It arrived, was tested and I want another while still on sale.  Me Likey. Me likey a lot!

Bubba


----------



## nobogart (Jun 1, 2021)

Bubba made some excellent points.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 1, 2021)

Power Consumption：240 Watts
Enough said.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 1, 2021)

Awesome Product ☆☆☆☆☆ doubled MY plant size in 2 days - I suppose it would do that to seedlings!


----------



## frogyrogy (Jun 1, 2021)

I've never understood these kits . . . Vivosun own site says light is only good for 3x3 veg/2.5x2.5 flower so why do they package them with a 4x4 tent? As for the tent . . . I have Vivosun 4x4 tent and after 8 months the zippers are getting hard to operate.


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2021)

I have been using tents for years and years now.   Started with Jardin and now using a cheaper tent.  The zippers are the first thing to wear out on all of them.  At least for me.  Don't get into a hurry is the best advise I can give.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 1, 2021)

I have a Gorilla tent, it has heavy duty zippers, so far, so good. I like the access panels on the rear, makes it easy to take care of the plants in the back.


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> I have a Gorilla tent, it has heavy duty zippers, so far, so good. I like the access panels on the rear, makes it easy to take care of the plants in the back.


How long have ya had it Yooper?   My zippers start failing after about 6 or 7 years.  I can make them last longer by rotating them to vet and finally dry/cure.  About 10 years is the total shelf life.  I find the less expensive tents just as good as the Jardin.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 1, 2021)

frogyrogy said:


> I've never understood these kits . . . Vivosun own site says light is only good for 3x3 veg/2.5x2.5 flower so why do they package them with a 4x4 tent? As for the tent . . . I have Vivosun 4x4 tent and after 8 months the zippers are getting hard to operate.


Might try rubbing a little soap on them....Mars Hydro is about as cheap as I see with steel corners and a little better quality zipper.
Growers house sells a nice 4 x 4 for around 140.00 or so.  Had one and thought it was substantially heavier than the Mars hydro.  I guess Gorilla tents are supposed to be one of the best...They have a new "Lite" version that is more affordable, but north of the bargain tents we were discussing.  Secret Jardin are supposed to be nice, never seen one in the flesh.

Now that I know what I want, when replacement time comes, may very well go with gorilla tent.  Mars Hydro tent is fine, but the 4 x 4 from growers house has more (and Larger, i.e. 8") vent holes. This came in handy with a large fixture (little larger than 3 x 3) with cool tube.  With 8" fan and filter wedged above, I ran out of room.  Low and behold, there were two side by side 8" vents. cool tube though vent to outside, U around back in the other one to attach to motor.

Motor is 8" infinity, and it does pull air.  Bottom vent on tent has 6" duct going out room down to air conditioned room for cool air source.
I didn't know if I shut all the other vents if the Fan would pull air strong enough.  Shouldn't have worried.  Set on 3, I could vacuum with open end of the 6" duct!

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 2, 2021)

pute said:


> How long have ya had it Yooper?   My zippers start failing after about 6 or 7 years.  I can make them last longer by rotating them to vet and finally dry/cure.  About 10 years is the total shelf life.  I find the less expensive tents just as good as the Jardin.


It's new, my first grow using it. The 2 access panels in the back make it easy to water and tend to the back row of plants. Have friends with other brands and the Gorilla is tops, IMHO. Little expensive, but only brand I would buy. It's 5' X 9'.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2021)

I build my rooms out of RMax. Easy to put together and easy to clean. Can cut my holes where I want them. Haven't built one in awhile but it's coming soon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I build my rooms out of RMax. Easy to put together and easy to clean. Can cut my holes where I want them. Haven't built one in awhile but it's coming soon.


Me too
I have used Rmax to build in between walls and doorways in and out
Good stuff, goes up easily and comes down as fast. (if need be )


----------



## Bubba (Jun 2, 2021)

frogyrogy said:


> I've never understood these kits . . . Vivosun own site says light is only good for 3x3 veg/2.5x2.5 flower so why do they package them with a 4x4 tent? As for the tent . . . I have Vivosun 4x4 tent and after 8 months the zippers are getting hard to operate.


Marketing, it's why Everytime I start a new hobby or whatever, you end up with a pile of stuff that isn't what you needed before you figure out what you do need.  They laugh all the way to the bank.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2021)

Yep Roster,,, and the inside is reflective. I use the 3/4 inch in 4x8 panels.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep Roster,,, and the inside is reflective. I use the 3/4 inch in 4x8 panels.
> 
> 
> View attachment 273668
> works good


Blk Duct tape (gorilla )


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 2, 2021)

I use it as a pin board to tack my notes to also


----------

